# smoked Arctic Char on homebuilt smoker



## caribou (Aug 23, 2013)

built this smoker from an old hot water maker.

Charcoal on the bottom, with an electric element on the chamber.













008.JPG



__ caribou
__ Aug 23, 2013


----------



## caribou (Aug 23, 2013)

I used the brine and smoke method from jeff's recipe. Turned out real good.


----------

